# Another caption the photo



## debodun (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2014)

"I know, Tex, it's hard. But any relationship between a man and his horse is gonna have a few rocky moments."


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2014)

I know, Mr. Mitchum, but that Pepto Bismol will take hold pretty soon.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

come on, let's try that Two Step again


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

"Now, Luke, this is all just part of 'show biz'."


----------



## Falcon (Jul 19, 2014)

C'mon,  let's kiss and make up.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

is that a gun you're carrying or are you just pleased to see me?

the old jokes are the best:yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

I told you not to eat that whole brownie!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2014)

You ate your Rocky Road too fast!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 19, 2014)

Not tonight - I have a headache"


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

Come on, let's go get you something for that hangover. :tapfoot:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

Help me, I've lost my one, remaining marble  Ok, no worries, what color was it?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 19, 2014)

_Oh come on i just want to Tango with you 
_


----------



## Phantom (Jul 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Not tonight - I have a headache"



You pinched my caption !!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## debodun (Jul 20, 2014)

Whoa, Guy! "Brokeback Mountain" is 59 years away!


----------

